# 10hp Tecumseh problem w gas lever only 1 speed



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

In September I bought a used Craftsman 29" 10hp 536.886332 engine 143.961001 HM100. 

It was sitting for years and ran very rough and only at full choke. After disassembling the carb, it was about as bad as could be. 

I completely rebuilt the carb, dip tank, ultrasonic cleaner, rebuild kit with needles, replaced both Welch plugs, used torch tip cleaners.

Yesterday I started it for the first time since September when I bought it. The engine runs so smooth now but only at one speed. I don't remember if the throttle worked or not when I bought, I was more interested keeping the engine running and determining if there was value buying it as it needed 2 chute collars and the bracket and both wheels were rusted on but other indicators showed little use, no scrapper bar or skid shoes wear. I paid $185. 

But now it only runs at one speed no matter what position the throttle level is at. I attached 2 pics and a video of running. The high speed adjusting screw is not touching the stop. The spring inside appears to be working. Can this throttle lever be taken apart and something moved, then why should it? Is it fixable or I buy a new lever? When the carb was off the governor seemed to be adjusted correctly, and now also.

And the problem is?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I replaced a Tecumseh carb a cohple years back and when I tried to throttle it up it did the same thing. It was due to improperly installed linkage but I can't remember exactly what it was. Double check it. It's not a hard fix.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I tried to attach a video and see it did not attach. I attached it from my phone the same way I attached the pics and it did not post. I could not find a way to attach it using my phone or tablet by editing it. Suggestions?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

I think i remember seeing a Donyboy73 video on youtube showing a fix to this problem with that style of throttle control. Gotta be linkage or governor spring adjustment in that throttle bracket.

Does it run at high speed so its usable, and if so and what happens when it hits a load?


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

It appears from the pix, that the linkage is improperly installed. From what I can see, the linkage that goes from the throttle to the governor, is flipped 180* down. I'm thinking the carb must be removed and the arm holding the linkage to the governor, should be resting against that little high speed adjusting screw. That is common and will give you those symptoms. GLuck, Jay


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

]


JayzAuto1 said:


> It appears from the pix, that the linkage is improperly installed. From what I can see, the linkage that goes from the throttle to the governor, is flipped 180* down. I'm thinking the carb must be removed and the arm holding the linkage to the governor, should be resting against that little high speed adjusting screw. That is common and will give you those symptoms. GLuck, Jay


Yep! This is what happened to me. I remembered must as soon as I ead your post.


*And I just see that this is post #4000 for me. *:yahoo::sarcasm:
When do I get my special pin? Do I get a sticker or something?:bowing:


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Agreed JZ...Carb linkage needs to be Above the Gas Line.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

It's raining right now so later today when it's expected to stop I will remove the throttle lever and see if I can change things around. I had taken the throttle lever off of the housing when I removed the housing to clean the rust off the flywheel magnets as part of my initial prep to bring things up to snuff initially.

The engine is not running real fast but not slow, if I had to take a guess high med rps but I'm afraid the governor is not going to be working right when under a snow load.

When several posters responded reminding me of the gas line and linkage goof, I remembered I had done the same thing last year on another blower and when I changed it around, it solved the problem. Later let's see if it's the same problem and I will respond back with my findings. Thanks for your generousity on this post and other posts by all!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

JLawrence08648 said:


> It's raining right now so later today when it's expected to stop I will remove the throttle lever and see if I can change things around. I had taken the throttle lever off of the housing when I removed the housing to clean the rust off the flywheel magnets as part of my initial prep to bring things up to snuff initially.
> 
> The engine is not running real fast but not slow, if I had to take a guess high med rps but I'm afraid the governor is not going to be working right when under a snow load.
> 
> When several posters responded reminding me of the gas line and linkage goof, I remembered I had done the same thing last year on another blower and when I changed it around, it solved the problem. Later let's see if it's the same problem and I will respond back with my findings. Thanks for your generousity on this post and other posts by all!


If my remberer is functioning correctly it drops down and it's just kind of automatic to hook it up that way.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I tried to attach a video and see it did not attach. I attached it from my phone the same way I attached the pics and it did not post. I could not find a way to attach it using my phone or tablet by editing it. Suggestions?


post it on youtube, then put the link in a message here


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Congratulations Joe!!! Good work....How many posts on the MTF forum now?? Yes that is common, the linkage just flops down there,,,,would almost seem natural, if not for no throttle control!!!! Experience is what you get, when you don't get what you want!!!! J


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

*Problem solved by JayzAuto1 and others*



JayzAuto1 said:


> It appears from the pix, that the linkage is improperly installed. From what I can see, the linkage that goes from the throttle to the governor, is flipped 180* down. I'm thinking the carb must be removed and the arm holding the linkage to the governor, should be resting against that little high speed adjusting screw. That is common and will give you those symptoms. GLuck, Jay


JayzAuto1 and others who agreed nailed it. Though others said the same, JZ gave the most thorough explanation so I'm quoting him but thanking everyone who responded to help when I needed it. I moved the fuel line under the governor linkage but it wasn't quite right so I took the carb off, as suggested, then I was able to move the throttle lever to the upward position and everything reset itself. I reconnected the carb linkage, put the carb on, pull started a 10hp, started on the first pull so easily! I had the full range of speeds. Warmed it up, adjusted the idle screw, the low and high mixture, and it ran great. I believe I'm going to love this new used machine. I love the feel of the power it has and it has weight but yet is balanced so well it feels very manueverable.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Good Work J/L.....You Can't BUY excitement like that, can You??? GLuck, Jay


----------

